# Is my time up?



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A 54 year old woman had a heart attack and was taken to the hospital. While on the operating table, she had a near death experience. Seeing God she asked "Is my time up?" 

God said, "No, my child, you have another 38 years, 2 months and 8 days to live." 

Upon recovery, the woman decided to stay in the hospital and have a face-lift, liposuction, breast implants and a tummy tuck. She even had someone come in and change her hair color and brighten her teeth. Since she had so much more time to live, she figured she might as well make the most of it. 

After her last operation, she was released from the hospital. While crossing the street on her way home, she was hit and killed by a speeding ambulance.

Arriving in front of God, she said, "I thought you said I had another 38 years? Why didn't you pull me from out of the path of that ambulance?"

God replied: "Sorry, I didn't recognize you."


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Timely and !rolling


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Deja vu all over again. It was just as funny as when first posted 4/23...


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

And without the gratuitous obscenity.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> Deja vu all over again. It was just as funny as when first posted 4/23...


I thought it sounded familiar...must be a senior thing. :stickman:

And I called myself searching! :sure:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have heard this one a couple of times in different variations but it always makes me laugh.


----------

